# I see a line but hubby doesn’t, what do you think?...



## MrsM254

Hi all,

I haven’t posted on here in years since I was pregnant with my youngest (now almost 6).

I’m on the pill and don’t have any form of period or withdrawal bleed so I tend to keep a stash of pregnancy tests to use every now and again for peace of mind. The last week or so I’ve had lots of cramping (unusual for me), headaches, on and off nausea etc, which caused me to reach for a test.

This was the result, I can see a clear albeit very faint line but hubby says he can’t see anything. Can anyone see a line or am I mad?!

These are cheap tests from Amazon and I have since read awful reviews about false positives so it could be that. I did three tests which were all the same, I also ran a 4th under the tap and that didn’t have a line (I’m crazy I know ).

I’ve ordered a clear blue digi to test again in a couple of days but would really appreciate any opinions xxx


----------



## ClairAye

I do see something, good luck with the digital!


----------



## Beccaboo828

I see it! Good luck x


----------



## Deethehippy

I see a line, I hope it gets much darker and good luck with the digi.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something faint. Good luck :)


----------



## MrsM254

Thank you for replying everyone! So glad it’s not just me imagining it.

Will try and hold out until Sunday morning for the CB digi.


----------



## HLx

I saw that without opening the photo! I also dont have my glasses on and my eyesight is shocking. If I can see that, it's there:haha:


----------



## MrsM254

Hubby couldn’t see anything and blamed it on my dodgy eyes as my eyesight is pretty shocking too so it’s good to know you can see it too!

I noticed you’re Mum to 3, what’s it like having 3?! This will be a huge surprise for us if it is positive, whilst I’ve always like the idea of 3 the practicalities of it send me into a complete panic


----------



## Bevziibubble

Men tend to not see it until it's a blazing line!


----------



## JessdueJan

I see it. 
My OH claimed not to be able to see it until 13dpo when there was absolutely no denying it. 
He went from "you're imagining it" to "well I can see something but I dunno if it's a pink line" to "oh right yeh that is a line" :-k


----------



## mindyb85

I see a faint line


----------



## Poas addict

I can see it hun , i felt like slapping my partner last night i had seen lines and took my time looking he walks in and says nope with one glance . But did ones this morning and he seen them clearly and your not mad running one under water lol I made him pee in a cup so I could check my tests weren't faulty this morning lol


----------



## HLx

MrsM254 said:


> Hubby couldn’t see anything and blamed it on my dodgy eyes as my eyesight is pretty shocking too so it’s good to know you can see it too!
> 
> I noticed you’re Mum to 3, what’s it like having 3?! This will be a huge surprise for us if it is positive, whilst I’ve always like the idea of 3 the practicalities of it send me into a complete panic

Having 3 is amazing hun, my 3 are 8, 5 and 12 weeks old, I wont lie, the 5 year age gap was odd, trying to remember what do even do with a newborn! But it quickly came back to me :) I love having 3, and I dont find it a struggle at all as my older two are quite self sufficient and my 8 year old daughter is so hands on with the baby, I wont lie, the school run in the first few weeks were... interesting :rofl: it wasnt something that was easy for me anyway, but over time I got into the swing of it with routines! The baby sleeps 12 hours at night, meaning I get up at 6am to get myself ready, get the kids up at 7.30 to get them sorted, and then I wake the baby up at 8am for a feed and bum change.. yes.. I WAKE MY BABY UP IN THE MORNINGS, hes so sodding lazy! Apart from that having 3 is a doddle, very very busy, bit I wouldn't change nothing, being busy keeps me sane! Good luck to you hun I really hope this is it for you!


----------



## Beccaboo828

HLx said:


> Having 3 is amazing hun, my 3 are 8, 5 and 12 weeks old, I wont lie, the 5 year age gap was odd, trying to remember what do even do with a newborn! But it quickly came back to me :) I love having 3, and I dont find it a struggle at all as my older two are quite self sufficient and my 8 year old daughter is so hands on with the baby, I wont lie, the school run in the first few weeks were... interesting :rofl: it wasnt something that was easy for me anyway, but over time I got into the swing of it with routines! The baby sleeps 12 hours at night, meaning I get up at 6am to get myself ready, get the kids up at 7.30 to get them sorted, and then I wake the baby up at 8am for a feed and bum change.. yes.. I WAKE MY BABY UP IN THE MORNINGS, hes so sodding lazy! Apart from that having 3 is a doddle, very very busy, bit I wouldn't change nothing, being busy keeps me sane! Good luck to you hun I really hope this is it for you!

I was like you and found 3 a walk in the park. Threw a 4th in and oh my goodness my life is chaotic LOL now I'm having a 5th. I must be glutton for punishment :lol:


----------



## MrsM254

Glad I’m not the only one . Once I read all the reviews on Amazon about false positives I wanted to make sure the line wasn’t there just from the test getting wet but there was definitely no line on that one.

I’ve got one more cheapie to use in the morning and then a CB digi arriving tomorrow for Sunday morning!


----------



## Poas addict

MrsM254 said:


> Glad I’m not the only one . Once I read all the reviews on Amazon about false positives I wanted to make sure the line wasn’t there just from the test getting wet but there was definitely no line on that one.
> 
> I’ve got one more cheapie to use in the morning and then a CB digi arriving tomorrow for Sunday morning!

I'm 11dpo today and caved using digi 4 days ago 3 days ago and this morning both negative then I copped it's not the early one it's the one with weeks indicator that needs higher hcg level I've 1 left I might use Sunday too xxx


----------



## Poas addict

Beccaboo828 said:


> I was like you and found 3 a walk in the park. Threw a 4th in and oh my goodness my life is chaotic LOL now I'm having a 5th. I must be glutton for punishment :lol:

Oh god don't say that I'm ttc #4 lol 6 4 and 16 month old hoping it's not as chaotic as I think it's going to be , I'm dreading school runs though


----------



## MrsM254

HLx said:


> Having 3 is amazing hun, my 3 are 8, 5 and 12 weeks old, I wont lie, the 5 year age gap was odd, trying to remember what do even do with a newborn! But it quickly came back to me :) I love having 3, and I dont find it a struggle at all as my older two are quite self sufficient and my 8 year old daughter is so hands on with the baby, I wont lie, the school run in the first few weeks were... interesting :rofl: it wasnt something that was easy for me anyway, but over time I got into the swing of it with routines! The baby sleeps 12 hours at night, meaning I get up at 6am to get myself ready, get the kids up at 7.30 to get them sorted, and then I wake the baby up at 8am for a feed and bum change.. yes.. I WAKE MY BABY UP IN THE MORNINGS, hes so sodding lazy! Apart from that having 3 is a doddle, very very busy, bit I wouldn't change nothing, being busy keeps me sane! Good luck to you hun I really hope this is it for you!

Thank you so much, this gives me hope we could maybe handle a third! Mine are 7 and 5 at the moment so similar age gaps. I love the idea of 3 but the idea of going back to a newborn/sleepless nights again is scary!


----------



## MrsM254

Poas addict said:


> I'm 11dpo today and caved using digi 4 days ago 3 days ago and this morning both negative then I copped it's not the early one it's the one with weeks indicator that needs higher hcg level I've 1 left I might use Sunday too xxx

I’ve heard that the Tesco and Superdrug cheapies are really sensitive and good for early testing although I’ve not tried them.

Let us know how you get on on Sunday!


----------



## Beccaboo828

Poas addict said:


> Oh god don't say that I'm ttc #4 lol 6 4 and 16 month old hoping it's not as chaotic as I think it's going to be , I'm dreading school runs though

Lol my youngest two are 9 + 6 both Autistic which is why I think I find it hard work plus two teenagers 15 (16 in March) + 13. 
You will do fabulously with 4 I'm sure x


----------



## smileyfaces

I see the 2nd line, its there. Good luck x


----------



## HLx

MrsM254 said:


> Thank you so much, this gives me hope we could maybe handle a third! Mine are 7 and 5 at the moment so similar age gaps. I love the idea of 3 but the idea of going back to a newborn/sleepless nights again is scary!

I was also worried of the sleepless nights, but honestly it wasnt as bad as I thought, Enzo slept 4 hour stretches from birth so only meant 1 pr 2 night feeds as a newborn depending when the last bottle was before we went to bed, it wasnt that bad honestly! I was still used to not sleeping from being absolutely huge in my pregnancy so night feeds were fine :) I'm also broody for number 4, i swore my 3rd was my last baby, and he is, but I'm still broody! I'm not allowed another baby though:haha: it would mean moving to a bigger house, getting an bigger car, all things i dont want to do :haha:


----------



## mummy2lola

Definitely a second line,not even a squinter xx


----------



## MrsM254

Thanks ladies. Well the CB digi’s arrived today, as it was a 2 pack I did one straight away and it was a very clear Not Pregnant. I will do the other in the morning just to make sure but it seems that the terrible reviews for false positives on the Amazon tests were accurate.

Should be feeling massively relieved as it would have been a very unplanned third baby and we’ve just booked a holiday for October so the timing was awful! However just feeling sad at the moment. Hubby has sent me off to have an hour to myself, a relaxing bath and a glass of wine under the guise of being thoughtful and understanding (whilst also cleverly reminding me of the little luxuries we’d have been giving up with a third baby on the scene!)


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MiissMuffet

I see it goodluck!


----------



## MrsM254

Just to update, I did the second Clearblue Digital this morning and it was also negative.

Those were some evil false positives on the Amazon tests (which are also supposedly the brand supplied to the NHS?!).

Good luck to anyone else testing today :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm sorry it was negative :(


----------

